# Cigar Tasting Herf in Sterling



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cigar tasting at our home in Sterling VA on Sunday, May 24th. 1pm - 5ish featuring Altadis cigars, and Cigar Palace House blends. 

$10 buy in gets you three sticks, food and beverage. If you make a purchase, the money goes towards what ever you buy. 

Please RSVP on this thread or by PM if you would like to come. We had 35 at the last one we had. IT WAS A BLAST!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a wedding to go to on the 23rd in Colonial Beach, VA, but I am going to come back to town early for this.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

We have twelve confirmed... Come on guys. This is your chance to 

A) Try some excellent smokes that sell for a song.
B) Bring you significant others and party.
C) Meet some fine BOTL in person.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Andy, you *KNOW* I would be there if I could.

Fellers, this is a great thing Andy's doin'....I wish I lived closer!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Come on out for it David... LOL

​Cigar tasting at our home in Sterling VA on Sunday, May 24th. 1pm - 5ish featuring Altadis cigars, and Cigar Palace House blends.

$10 buy in gets you three sticks, food and beverage. If you make a purchase, the money goes towards what ever you buy.

Please RSVP on this thread or by PM if you would like to come. We had 35 at the last one we had. IT WAS A BLAST!

RSVP 
1) Sweetrice80
2) CigarMan Andy
3) GariGirl
4) Dsav101
5) Sunshine86
6) Jack Straw
7) 597
8) soberstick
9) scubagrunt
10) twizz
11) bigmanfromou
12) ThaChamp82 ICC

Tentative:
1) FunkyCold5 
2) cabaiguan juan

This will be an outdoor event on rather large deck. Hope to see you all here. Addy is in my profile.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you rent sofas?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Do you rent sofas?


I am sure something can be worked out. Come on up.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl:

RSVP 
1) Sweetrice80
2) CigarMan Andy
3) GariGirl
4) Dsav101
5) Sunshine86
6) Jack Straw
7) 597
 soberstick
9) scubagrunt
10) twizz
11) bigmanfromou
12) ThaChamp82 ICC

Tentative:
1) FunkyCold5 
2) cabaiguan juan

*IN SPIRIT:*
*1) mrreindeer*


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> RSVP
> 1) Sweetrice80
> ...


RSVP 
1) Sweetrice80
2) CigarMan Andy
3) GariGirl
4) Dsav101
5) Sunshine86
6) Jack Straw
7) 597
 soberstick
9) scubagrunt
10) twizz
11) bigmanfromou
12) ThaChamp82 ICC
13) JayBay

Tentative:
1) FunkyCold5 
2) cabaiguan juan

*IN SPIRIT:*
*1) mrreindeer*


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cigar tasting at our home in Sterling VA on Sunday, May 24th. 1pm - 5ish featuring Altadis cigars, and Cigar Palace House blends.

$10 buy in gets you three sticks, food and beverage. If you make a purchase, the money goes towards what ever you buy. There are discounts on any brads Sawsan carries, so let me know if you want any particular cigars, and I will get you the price up front. Last herf, she sold Padron 80ths for $20 each. M.S.R.P. $30.

Please RSVP on this thread or by PM if you would like to come. We had 35 at the last one we had. IT WAS A BLAST!

RSVP 
1) Sweetrice80
2) CigarMan Andy
3) GariGirl
4) Dsav101
5) Sunshine86
6) turboSmoker
7) 597
8) soberstick
9) scubagrunt
10) twizz
11) Guesst of Twizz
12) bigmanfromou
13) ThaChamp82 ICC
14) JayBay

Tentative:
1) FunkyCold5 
2) cabaiguan juan

*IN SPIRIT:*
*1) mrreindeer*

This will be an outdoor event on rather large deck. Hope to see you all here. Addy is in my profile.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cigar tasting at our home in Sterling VA on Sunday, May 24th. 1pm - 5ish featuring Altadis cigars, and Cigar Palace House blends.

$10 buy in gets you three sticks, food and beverage. If you make a purchase, the money goes towards what ever you buy. There are discounts on any brads Sawsan carries, so let me know if you want any particular cigars, and I will get you the price up front. Last herf, she sold Padron 80ths for $20 each. M.S.R.P. $30.

Please RSVP on this thread or by PM if you would like to come. We had 35 at the last one we had. IT WAS A BLAST!

RSVP 
1) Sweetrice80
2) CigarMan Andy
3) GariGirl
4) Dsav101
5) Sunshine86
6) turboSmoker
7) 597
 soberstick
9) scubagrunt
10) twizz
11) Guesst of Twizz
12) bigmanfromou
13) ThaChamp82 ICC
14) JayBay 
15) golfermd
16) PatZicari

Tentative:
1) FunkyCold5 
2) cabaiguan juan

*IN SPIRIT:*
*1) mrreindeer*

This will be an outdoor event on rather large deck. Hope to see you all here. Addy is in my profile.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Herf is on. Looks like it will be over 30 in attendance. Will post pix.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like a great time Andy. I wish NY was closer to VA. Enjoy and have one for me. :usa:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

We are going to be at a herf in June at a friend's B&M in Kingston.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Is it Uptown Cigar in Kingston? That is only 45min. from me. :usa:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

That's the place. Isy is a friend form another forum. We will be there June 13th 2009 @ 12:00PM


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> That's the place. Isy is a friend form another forum. We will be there June 13th 2009 @ 12:00PM


Cool. I will try and make it down for the day. :usa:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Where are the pics, Andy? I trust this was a great success.

Sorry I didn't make this one. Since it was Memorial weekend, I went away. If its any consolation, I did vascilate quite a bit, but an afternoon in NOVA vs four days in blissful mountain air... mountains finally won out. Next time!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are some pix from the herf.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahhh... I knew you wouldnt let us down. That looks like a lot of fun. Great lookin deck! I heard the Swedish Bikini Team was there... why no pics of them?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Ahhh... I knew you wouldnt let us down. That looks like a lot of fun. Great lookin deck! I heard the Swedish Bikini Team was there... why no pics of them?


Will she do?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*note to self.... must make calendar clear so as to be at Andy's on July 4


----------

